# Weed killer help



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi guys I have terrible weeds and brambles that have come from a shared hedge from an elderly neighbour. The neighbour has moved now and the new owners are going halves on a new fence but the weeds and brambles are there tough. Can someone please recommend me a good weed killer and not round up. That stuff hasn't touched it!!!


----------



## todski (Oct 29, 2015)

i use this stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361586188148?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

if teh link dont work search for this 1 x 1L Rosate 36 Very Strong Glyphosate Weedkiller


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have a look on Amazon.

You just want something with Glyphosate 'cus that's the stuff that kills the plants.

Good luck with getting rid of the stuff you don't want.

Andy


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

You'll find Tardis kills them easily


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gallup 360 - contains glyphosate. dilute 30ml per 100 ml water job done


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

The best weedkiller I have found other than petrol is salt water.
I know this because I clean out our aquarium quite regularly and have around 50 lites a month of salt water. I pour this on my block paved driveway and we have no weeds. My neighbour uses Roundup and all the Homebase supplied products you could think of and whilst mine is completely weed free, his looks like a weedy driveway. Nothing will grow on my drive though so hardly a selective method


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys am going to order now and I will post some before and afters


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

What did you order in the end?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Should you be unlucky enough to have horsetail / marestail, I'm afraid no off the shelf weed killer will touch the surface. I've tried them all. I now use Kurtail. Which at around £40 for 500ml is damn expensive, but does the trick for a year.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

+1 for salt water, it'll kill anything plant related at the right dilution with the added benefit of not being carcinogenic.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

With the exception of seaweed


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Gallup 360 is by far the best I've found.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

dholdi said:


> With the exception of seaweed


:thumb:


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

*Dan* said:


> Gallup 360 is by far the best I've found.


Having used it on farm, I can say Gallup is typical of most of the cheap generic 'Roundup' imitations. Yes, they all contain glyphosate, but the generic formulations are almost all inferior.

Gallup is one of the poorest I've come across. It will appear to kill everything off really well, then a few weeks later, it will all green up again (doesn't seem to kill the roots of hardy weeds very well at all). We have sometimes wondered if better results may have been achieved by dumping the Gallup and bashing the weeds with the container!

If you want to kill most tough weeds effectively, I wouldn't look any further than genuine Roundup - well worth the extra cost (which doesn't amount to a great amount anyway). If the OP thinks Roundup is having no effect at all, he either isn't using genuine Roundup, or is using it at the wrong rate (or possibly using the garden centre formulation which is less potent).

I would use one of the agriculture/horticulture formulations of Roundup - plenty available on eBay (but as from 26th November 2015 you need to have the relevant certificates of competence to legally apply agriculturally approved pesticides within the UK  )

Brambles are particularly tough and glyphosate isn't always terribly effective against them. I would use a specific brushwood herbicide containing Triclopyr - SBK Brushwood Killer is very effective: http://www.vitax.co.uk/home-garden/sbk-brushwood-killer/


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

My experience is the complete opposite. Roundup, Resolva ect.. are your typical supermarket weedkillers that last a few weeks before growing back. Gallup was applied to all areas around the house, patio etc.. That were overgrown with weeds and I've had none come back, that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I a have 5ltr of concentrated Gallup 360 and it just destroys everything within a week, I just made the mistake of using it on my garden borders lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

